# IELTS Test - Register



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Im about to register for an academic IELTS test,
but I have difficulties with the registration form.

1) It is asking me for my 'years of english study'
Is this referring to the years of English lessons I had at SCHOOL or to the 
amount of years I have studied English at a UNIVERSITY? 

2) They are also asking for my 'Education level'
Possible answers are: 
- secondary up to 16 years 
- secondary 16 to 19 years 
- ...

Do they want to know how old I was when i finished school ? (16 -19 years of age)
or is this actually asking for the amount of years I have been in secondary school ? (for 16-19 years)

Any help would be muchly appreciated.

Cheers, 
Sina


----------



## Ric Stacey (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Sina

1. This is the total number of years you have studied English and could include both school and University level study.

2. This is the age when you finished secondary school.


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot Ric ! Really appreciate your help


----------

